# A user on here has just got 5 surgeries from Dr.Taban



## Elias (Jun 17, 2020)

@DannyGreen has just got Orbital decompression, lower eyelid retraction, canthoplasty, uppereyelid fillers and infra orbital implants.

True Legend.

Day 12:







Day 1:









Before:


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 17, 2020)

WTF I wish


----------



## Humblemaxxer (Jun 17, 2020)

Mirin hard


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 17, 2020)

Legendary


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jun 17, 2020)

holy shit nihga looks so autistic rn but mirin


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jun 17, 2020)

wow someone who actually did something!!


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jun 17, 2020)

@DannyGreen 

what were the prices of canthoplasty + lower eyelid retraction?


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 17, 2020)

too early to see the results


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 17, 2020)

mirin me in 2 years


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> @DannyGreen
> 
> what were the prices of canthoplasty + lower eyelid retraction?


dont discuss prices dumbass email taban hell reply as he did to me


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jun 17, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> dont discuss prices dumbass email taban hell reply as he did to me


tf is your problem cunt? 
taban only gives prices after consultations which are quite pricey, so it doesn't hurt asking


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 17, 2020)

Interested in seeing the final result


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> tf is your problem cunt?
> taban only gives prices after consultations which are quite pricey, so it doesn't hurt asking


you can literally email him as i did and hell give prices


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Jun 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> @DannyGreen has just got Orbital decompression, lower eyelid retraction, canthoplasty, uppereyelid fillers and infra orbital implants.
> 
> True Legend.
> Shit bro you look way better. I plan on getting the same. How was taban were you nervous for the surgery? Any problems with vision after?
> ...


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> @DannyGreen
> 
> what were the prices of canthoplasty + lower eyelid retraction?



*Taban charges theese fees:
> 8.500$ orbital rim implants
> 8.500$ canthoplasty with eyelid retraction
> 3.500$ anesthesia and hospitalization fees

If you undergo both orbital implants and cantho, you get a 3500$ discount*


----------



## Elias (Jun 17, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> *Taban charges theese fees:
> > 8.500$ orbital rim implants
> > 8.500$ canthoplasty with eyelid retraction
> > 3.500$ anesthesia and hospitalization fees*
> ...


cope, danny got it all for sub 23k


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jun 17, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> *Taban charges theese fees:
> > 8.500$ orbital rim implants
> > 8.500$ canthoplasty with eyelid retraction
> > 3.500$ anesthesia and hospitalization fees*
> ...


thank you 🙌🙌

i trust you, but just curious, did you ask taban for these prices?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

Warrior to go through all that at once.


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> cope, danny got it all for sub 23k


A friend of mine recently had a consultation with him and told me the prices


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> thank you 🙌🙌
> 
> i trust you, but just curious, did you ask taban for these prices?



the discount if you get implants + cantho is 3500 dollars, not 2500


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> cope, danny got it all for sub 23k



Mixed reviews, but most positive it would seem.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jun 17, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> the discount if you get implants + cantho is 3500 dollars, not 2500


no implants, just cantho + lower eyelid retraction. is this $3500 plus the anesthesia and hospitalization fees?


----------



## Elias (Jun 17, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> A friend of mine recently had a consultation with him and told me the prices
> 
> View attachment 465790
> 
> ...


hes clearly overpricing him then, either that or danny got a discount for doing 5 surgeries at once


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> @DannyGreen has just got Orbital decompression, lower eyelid retraction, canthoplasty, uppereyelid fillers and infra orbital implants.
> 
> True Legend.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jun 17, 2020)

i think "gaycels" should stop becoming an insult since theyre the only people actually doing shit and not rotting here bragging about their time online on an incel forum


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jun 17, 2020)

Need to see results but these are EXACT surgeries I need my eye area is fucked


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 17, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> i think "gaycels" should stop becoming an insult since theyre the only people actually doing shit and not rotting here bragging about their time online on an incel forum


t. joined Apr 9, 2020 Time online24d 21h 2m


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 17, 2020)

his eyes look like chicos now


----------



## Elias (Jun 17, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> his eyes look like chicos now


far from the finished result, still a lot of swelling.


----------



## wannabenormie (Jun 17, 2020)

To be honest his eye area on the before pic doesn't seem that bad to require 5 different procedures


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jun 17, 2020)

I like how this guy is a greycel as well. Just goes to show you the state of the forum rotters here


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Humblemaxxer (Jun 17, 2020)

wannabenormie said:


> To be honest his eye area on the before pic doesn't seem that bad to require 5 different procedures


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

wannabenormie said:


> To be honest his eye area on the before pic doesn't seem that bad to require 5 different procedures



Disagree. They are puggy and incredibly failo.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jun 17, 2020)

I think this will look unnatural bro


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jun 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Elias (Jun 17, 2020)

He is getting Bimax + Genioplasty next by andrishiev, apparently within the next 2-3 months.


----------



## Humblemaxxer (Jun 17, 2020)

Yahyeet said:


> I think this will look unnatural bro


Can't get much worse than his before


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

Yahyeet said:


> I think this will look unnatural bro



So? Can he do any worse?


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 17, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> He is getting Bimax + Genioplasty next by andrishiev, apparently within the next 2-3 months.



Major props. He pmed you to show us his journey huh? Good on him. How tall?


----------



## Elias (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Major props. He pmed you to show us his journey huh? Good on him. How tall?


we’ve been talking for a while, he dmd me asking to rate him and tell him what surgeries to get. he listened.

hes 6’3


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jun 17, 2020)

uncanny valley inc


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jun 17, 2020)

@Elias @DannyGreen make sure to make a follow-up thread in a couple months. i'm interested in the final result


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Jun 17, 2020)

Looking good bro. How was taban in person? We’re you scared of blindness etc? Any vision problems after the surgery?


----------



## Elias (Jun 17, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> @Elias @DannyGreen make sure to make a follow-up thread in a couple months. i'm interested in the final result


he said he will make a full post later on after recovery helping others.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> we’ve been talking for a while, he dmd me asking to rate him and tell him what surgeries to get. he listened.
> 
> hes 6’3



Beats making a rate-me thread and getting used as a verbal punch bag by full-time rotters.

Wise-guy.

Funny feeling he is gonna come out looking SICK!


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jun 17, 2020)

Good for him, I can see why he got them. Hope he likes the result.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jun 17, 2020)

holy fuck he looks like bogdanoff but thats just the swelling hopefully the end result isnt uncanny valley


----------



## DannyGreen (Jun 17, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Looking good bro. How was taban in person? We’re you scared of blindness etc? Any vision problems after the surgery?


He’s emotionless in person lol so It was in and out, we probably spoke a paragraph total. I was scared for the blindness and nerve damage. My vision is blurry rn and super chinky but its probably still the swelling.


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jun 17, 2020)

result looks bad and uncanny): mirin op’s dedication. 

it will most likely look good after swelling goes down.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 17, 2020)

i remember this guy. well done bro


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> result looks bad and uncanny): mirin op’s dedication.
> 
> it will most likely look good after swelling goes down.



Results? You think these are the results. Dude just stop.

Of course it will look better after swelling heals-up.


----------



## penis3 (Jun 17, 2020)

Looks like shit, dc if swelling

imagine blowing like 15k to go up by 0.5 PSL, while potentially risking your eyesight for eternity

autism overload


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Jun 17, 2020)

DannyGreen said:


> He’s emotionless in person lol so It was in and out, we probably spoke a paragraph total. I was scared for the blindness and nerve damage. My vision is blurry rn and super chinky but its probably still the swelling.


Damn bro so is that what he said what it would like like before surgery? I wana get surgery but nervous about blindness/nerve damage


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Jun 17, 2020)

penis3 said:


> Looks like shit, dc if swelling
> 
> imagine blowing like 15k to go up by 0.5 PSL, while potentially risking your eyesight for eternity
> 
> autism overload


Those are hunter eyes now wtf?


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Jun 17, 2020)

Love the results but he should have fixed his lower third next

Strong Lower Third is necessary for maximum sex appeal


----------



## DannyGreen (Jun 17, 2020)

penis3 said:


> Looks like shit, dc if swelling
> 
> imagine blowing like 15k to go up by 0.5 PSL, while potentially risking your eyesight for eternity
> 
> autism overload


You forgot to say jfl to turn into your final autistic form. You’re half this sites problems and fully retarded.


----------



## DannyGreen (Jun 17, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Love the results but he should have fixed his lower third next
> 
> Strong Lower Third is necessary for maximum sex appeal


Yea I’m going to get on that, corona virus just fucked me with the borders closing on flights and Taban said he reopened so I jumped on that first.


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jun 17, 2020)

DannyGreen said:


> You forgot to say jfl to turn into your final autistic form. You’re half this sites problems and fully retarded.


how long is the expected recovery and how much was everything?


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jun 17, 2020)

DannyGreen said:


> You forgot to say jfl to turn into your final autistic form. You’re half this sites problems and fully retarded.


you look 3x better dw about the 2% of people that are talking shit. 

how much was cantho + lower eyelid retraction?


----------



## DannyGreen (Jun 17, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> you look 3x better dw about the 2% of people that are talking shit.
> 
> how much was cantho + lower eyelid retraction?


I’ll message you rn


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Jun 17, 2020)

Yahyeet said:


> I think this will look unnatural bro


everything is swollen af and taban is the best for eyes he’ll probs be fine


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Jun 17, 2020)

Dont worry about people talking shit about your surgery they are just mad haters and they will never ascend

Remember ( only High IQ ) PSLer's can point in you in the right direction but only foid validation truly matter


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jun 17, 2020)

jfl at the morons commenting on the result when it hasn't even been 2 weeks since the op


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm sorry but this looks uncanny.


----------



## DannyGreen (Jun 17, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Dont worry about people talking shit about your surgery they are just mad haters and they will never ascend
> 
> Remember ( only High IQ ) PSLer's can point in you in the right direction but only foid validation truly matter


Yea it’s alright half this shit is retarded meme language that no one cares about in the real world anyway


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Jun 17, 2020)

DannyGreen said:


> Yea it’s alright half this shit is retarded meme language that no one cares about in the real world anyway


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jun 17, 2020)

Humblemaxxer said:


> Cope


His eye area wasn’t terrible before. Wasn’t great, but it wasn’t incel tier. With just cantho and upper eyelid fillers, he’d have a good eye area. The other procedures were icing on the cake but they’ll make his eye area look super good


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (Jun 17, 2020)

Be chad or die trying


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jun 17, 2020)

He looks uncanny now but that's the swelling let's wait for the end result


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jun 17, 2020)

I'd rather get surgery than be stuck with my face right now Be chad or die trying true


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jun 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> He is getting Bimax + Genioplasty next by andrishiev, apparently within the next 2-3 months.


Will be a looksmax legend and idol for me!! Lifefuel


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jun 17, 2020)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> I'd rather get surgery than be stuck with my face right now Be chad or die trying true


Or you could get surgery the smart way. He likely didn't realize that his facial proportions would look different because of the tightness of his lids. You have to evaluate yourself properly before rushing into permanent surgeries like this. Unfortunately, he looks uncanny, and the uncanniness is related to his facial proportions currently, not with the swelling.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jun 17, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Or you could get surgery the smart way. He likely didn't realize that his facial proportions would look different because of the tightness of your lids. You have to evaluate yourself properly before rushing into permanent surgeries like this. Unfortunately, he looks uncanny, and the uncanniness is related to his facial proportions currently, not with the swelling.


Yeah I'd get an evaluation from an orthodontist or surgeon and make sure the facial proportions are correct I agree 100%


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jun 17, 2020)

Taban will not do a uncanny result. Its to early to judge.
Will be a looksmax legend and idol for me!! Lifefuel
He also needs lower lip reduction and chin wing for gonial widening.


----------



## Elias (Jun 17, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Or you could get surgery the smart way. He likely didn't realize that his facial proportions would look different because of the tightness of his lids. You have to evaluate yourself properly before rushing into permanent surgeries like this. Unfortunately, he looks uncanny, and the uncanniness is related to his facial proportions currently, not with the swelling.


i agree, but hes not done yet
hes getting bimax + genio

not only vertical but also horizontal projection of his mandible + a more forward projected will make his proportions look a lot better, combined with a potential ccw will make his philtrum slightly shorter. i think once the swelling goes down it will look a lot less uncanny, a user here got cantho and lower eyelid too and it looked exactly like him after surgery, but once he recovered it looked good.


----------



## jackthenerd (Jun 17, 2020)

That's insane. Looking forward to seeing the final result. As a side comment here. Shouldn't he have fixed lower third first?


----------



## Elias (Jun 17, 2020)

The user was @LooksPSL by the way


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jun 17, 2020)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> I'd rather get surgery than be stuck with my face right now Be chad or die trying true


Can’t wait to graduate with a STEM degree and pay these surgeons thousands of to go HAM on my face


----------



## jackthenerd (Jun 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> i agree, but hes not done yet
> hes getting bimax + genio
> 
> not only vertical but also horizontal projection of his mandible + a more forward projected will make his proportions look a lot better, combined with a potential ccw will make his philtrum slightly shorter. i think once the swelling goes down it will look a lot less uncanny, a user here got cantho and lower eyelid too and it looked exactly like him after surgery, but once he recovered it looked good.



At this point he should just get every surgery in the book. Get looks or die trying basially. Either become chad, or turn into ones of those guys who look really fake.


----------



## Elias (Jun 17, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> That's insane. Looking forward to seeing the final result. As a side comment here. Shouldn't he have fixed lower third first?


i recommended him to do that but because taban was still open and andrishiev wasnt at the time he decided to go straight ahead and get it. it wont affect him getting a bimax + genio in the future though.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jun 17, 2020)

Yeah I'm going to get surgery this year Bimax/Lefort 1-MLF3 and MSE depending on my evaluation


----------



## Elias (Jun 17, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> At this point he should just get every surgery in the book. Get looks or die trying basially. Either become chad, or turn into ones of those guys who look really fake.


hes only getting that and potentially a lip lift, fillers and excessive implants is what makes these people look fake


----------



## SexyMofo (Jun 17, 2020)

Mad respect to him and everyone else here that actually follows through with surgery. Best of luck with the results @DannyGreen


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jun 17, 2020)

penis3 said:


> Looks like shit, dc if swelling
> 
> imagine blowing like 15k to go up by 0.5 PSL, while potentially risking your eyesight for eternity
> 
> autism overload


You are the autist


----------



## AronGD (Jun 17, 2020)

This doesn’t look healthy anymore


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Jun 17, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> View attachment 465797


Fillers btw


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Jun 17, 2020)

wannabenormie said:


> To be honest his eye area on the before pic doesn't seem that bad to require 5 different procedures


He is going to be a literal mogging machine Sean I pry maxed gandy tier god. Don't speak on his name like that.


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 17, 2020)

Mirin indeed


----------



## DannyGreen (Jun 17, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Damn bro so is that what he said what it would like like before surgery? I wana get surgery but nervous about blindness/nerve damage


He just said dont be nervous and that he understands what i want and warned me of the orbital decompression risks which is the blindness and nerve damage but he knocked on wood and said he never caused blindness in a patient up until this point. He also said that the lower eyelid retraction and cantho would be enough to make my eyes symmetrical but i thought the decompression was needed so i decided to do it in the end.


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 17, 2020)

just change your entire eye are theory

mirin effort


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 17, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> Be chad or die trying


----------



## needsolution (Jun 17, 2020)

@Lorsss @Kingkellz
I think it should be moved to Best of best section since it will be quite big and informational thread. Lurkers shouldnt be able to see that, what do you think about that. Ofc DannyGrew should receive permission to see it automatically.


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 17, 2020)

needsolution said:


> @Lorsss @Kingkellz
> I think it should be moved to Best of best section since it will be quite big and informational thread. Lurkers shouldnt be able to see that, what do you think about that. Ofc DannyGrew should receive permission to see it automatically.


I will add it as soon as I see the pictures as the bloating has gone


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Mixed reviews, but most positive it would seem.
> 
> View attachment 465795


Caged.


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jun 17, 2020)

DannyGreen said:


> He just said dont be nervous and that he understands what i want and warned me of the orbital decompression risks which is the blindness and nerve damage but he knocked on wood and said he never caused blindness in a patient up until this point. He also said that the lower eyelid retraction and cantho would be enough to make my eyes symmetrical but i thought the decompression was needed so i decided to do it in the end.


You have balls. Idk if I could go thru with decompression if it could cause me blindness, but I think I need it.


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Jun 17, 2020)

DannyGreen said:


> He just said dont be nervous and that he understands what i want and warned me of the orbital decompression risks which is the blindness and nerve damage but he knocked on wood and said he never caused blindness in a patient up until this point. He also said that the lower eyelid retraction and cantho would be enough to make my eyes symmetrical but i thought the decompression was needed so i decided to do it in the end.


That’s savage bro. Does he seem like a good dude? Proud of you man..can cantho and lower lid cause blindness? So you told him you were nervous bout blindness?


----------



## DannyGreen (Jun 17, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> You have balls. Idk if I could go thru with decompression if it could cause me blindness, but I think I need it.


Give him a call he might say just lower eyelid retraction will be enough to fix your asymmetry If you have it


----------



## Kynoxz (Jun 17, 2020)

where will we be able to see the update on his results? will he post it or will you @Elias ?
never mind should've read your replies


----------



## DannyGreen (Jun 17, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> That’s savage bro. Does he seem like a good dude? Proud of you man..can cantho and lower lid cause blindness? So you told him you were nervous bout blindness?


Yea he wasn't unsettling in person, no homo but his eye contact calmed me down and made it seem like we were on the same page and it was easy from there; less words the better for me even. He didn't say there were risks from cantho besides looking to feminine and it cant cause blindness only the decompression can lead to blindness.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Jun 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> @DannyGreen has just got Orbital decompression, lower eyelid retraction, canthoplasty, uppereyelid fillers and infra orbital implants.
> 
> True Legend.
> 
> ...


He needs to jaw max . Jaw > eye area tbh ( in motion )


----------



## Norwooder (Jun 17, 2020)

Elias said:


> @DannyGreen has just got Orbital decompression, lower eyelid retraction, canthoplasty, uppereyelid fillers and infra orbital implants.
> 
> True Legend.
> 
> ...


If this works, will be life changing, fucking brutal, hope he doesn't go blind


----------



## PeaceAndLove (Jun 19, 2020)

*I wish I COULD FUCKING SEE BUT ALL PHOTOS ARE GONE *


----------



## Gaia262 (Jun 20, 2020)

@kota


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 20, 2020)

Never got to see pics pls post again op


----------



## ritalinredemption (Jun 20, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Never got to see pics pls post again op


same


----------



## Cope (Jun 20, 2020)

He should’ve got Bimax first


----------



## Linoob (Jun 20, 2020)

Elias said:


> @DannyGreen has just got Orbital decompression, lower eyelid retraction, canthoplasty, uppereyelid fillers and infra orbital implants.
> 
> True Legend.
> 
> ...



Next surgery:

lip lift


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jun 20, 2020)

By the looks of it, he also had rhinoplasty. nose tip looks like typical nosejob.

So another like 7-12 k spent there. Prolly above 30k spent so far In total.

even with better eyes, his mandible is still below average and would looksmin his eyes. looks like he‘d need to spend 20k more for wraparound jaw.


----------



## Chadness (Jun 20, 2020)

I'd be surprised if the end result is anything but uncanny ngl, those pictures do not look promising


----------



## DannyGreen (Jun 20, 2020)

skooLX-aM said:


> By the looks of it, he also had rhinoplasty. nose tip looks like typical nosejob.
> 
> So another like 7-12 k spent there. Prolly above 30k spent so far In total.
> 
> even with better eyes, his mandible is still below average and would looksmin his eyes. looks like he‘d need to spend 20k more for wraparound jaw.


Yea i had two failed septo/rhinoplastys for breathing and deviated septum by an ent and an over corrected otoplasty on one ear by the same doctor, cost me 7k out of pocket after insurance. I want to make a thread for all this and my future procedures if anyone needs the help.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 20, 2020)

DannyGreen said:


> Yea i had two failed septo/rhinoplastys for breathing and deviated septum by an ent and an over corrected otoplasty on one ear by the same doctor, cost me 7k out of pocket after insurance. I want to make a thread for all this and my future procedures if anyone needs the help.


Pics look brutal man holy fuck. Hope it looks good when you recover


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jun 20, 2020)

can you have surgery with Taban after RPK/LASIK?


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Jun 25, 2020)

Very informative thread good for any lurkers looking into taban for occuloplastic procedures


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 25, 2020)

Updated pics? @DannyGreen


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 26, 2020)

@DannyGreen bro post the updated pics pls.


----------



## CursedOne (Jun 26, 2020)

I want new pics


----------



## DannyGreen (Jun 26, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Updated pics? @DannyGreen


I'm still swelled up, i'll give updated pics and a thread this week though.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jun 26, 2020)

low inhibition slayer


----------



## flamboyant (Jun 26, 2020)

bro ur a savage GO HARD OR GO HOME i hope everything goes well in your recovery and ascend


----------



## Maxout (Jun 26, 2020)

oof


----------



## MogTheMogger (Jun 26, 2020)

hope i can see the results bro.


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 26, 2020)

Elias said:


> He is getting Bimax + Genioplasty next by andrishiev, apparently within the next 2-3 months.


How is he gonna get bimax when he has implants


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jun 26, 2020)

legend himself who finally understood eyes>everything

btw any recommendation for brokecels?


----------



## Karstossos (Jun 28, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> legend himself who finally understood eyes>everything
> 
> btw any recommendation for brokecels?


moneymaxxing?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jun 28, 2020)

Karstossos said:


> moneymaxxing?


Being specific or death


----------



## Karstossos (Jun 28, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> Being specific or death


What is your life situation, bro? Need to have details


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jun 28, 2020)

@DannyGreen any updates?


----------



## flamboyant (Jul 9, 2020)

any new pics?


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Jul 9, 2020)

Are you alive?!
@Elias @DannyGreen


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Jul 9, 2020)

update?


----------



## Jerzy Bondov (Jul 9, 2020)

Please update bro

*Hopefully it turned out good and he hasn't sudoku'd*


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 9, 2020)

new pics or Im gonna rope asap


----------



## Autoact (Jul 9, 2020)

It’ll take months to see final result, my swelling was insane and legit took 6 months to see the end result after taban


----------



## TheEyesChico (Jul 9, 2020)

update us buddy

hope you are happy with the results. 

a guy from here MD Hopeful had cantho with him and never posted pictures after surgery. 

also for me your eyebrows are a failo


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 5, 2020)

update brooooo


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Aug 5, 2020)

my nigga. my habibi. please.
new pics so we can all cope
pls


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Aug 5, 2020)

When you feel able to update again, can you also address whether taban was made aware of ur planned bimax, and whether he accounted for the advancement of the jaws in the design of your new orbits and if so what strategies he took to ensure harmony without atleast a displacement proposal?


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Aug 5, 2020)

TheEyesChico said:


> update us buddy
> 
> hope you are happy with the results.
> 
> ...


True his brows are good for foids
O'pry, any low set with lower starting point or tranny look of death


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Aug 5, 2020)

@DannyGreen updates?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 5, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> @DannyGreen updates?


Jfl i think he died


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Aug 5, 2020)

He’s not gonna post after pics boyos. Time to move on


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 5, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> He’s not gonna post after pics boyos. Time to move on


why?


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Aug 5, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> why?


Cuz it’s been weeks. He’s healed by now and he hasn’t posted them


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 5, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Cuz it’s been weeks. He’s healed by now and he hasn’t posted them


Why wouldnt u wanna post them tho, makes no sense


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Aug 5, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Why wouldnt u wanna post them tho, makes no sense


Lots of people don’t post their surgery results


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 5, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Lots of people don’t post their surgery results


Fking retards


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Aug 6, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Why wouldnt u wanna post them tho, makes no sense


He's too busy slaying


----------



## JamesHowlett (Aug 6, 2020)

Wish him a good recovery


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 18, 2020)

Fuck, hope he's alright knock on wood


----------



## flamboyant (Aug 26, 2020)

Did the op shared the pics somewhere else?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hahahahhava jfl he ddint even post pics

probably shit results


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Sep 1, 2020)

Please @DannyGreen show results


----------



## oatmeal (Sep 1, 2020)

danygreen hasn't been active in weeks

probably won't get to see the result, oh well


----------



## EdwardCullen (Sep 1, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Hahahahhava jfl he ddint even post pics
> 
> probably shit results


Hahahaha yea his results looked really uncanny after surgery and most people thought it was swelling but tbh now thats he’s unresponsive i think he prolly regrets it. He prolly looks like a tranny now


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Sep 1, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> Hahahaha yea his results looked really uncanny after surgery and most people thought it was swelling but tbh now thats he’s unresponsive i think he prolly regrets it. He prolly looks like a tranny now


You think?


----------



## EdwardCullen (Sep 1, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> You think?


bro his lower eyelid looked so fake lmao, even after swellimg went down he probably looked so fake and uncanny. harmony matters a lot


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Sep 1, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> bro his lower eyelid looked so fake lmao, even after swellimg went down he probably looked so fake and uncanny. harmony matters a lot


Now I’m second guessing seeing taban lmao. My just go for 
Ptosis surgery


----------



## Thomsson (Sep 1, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Hahahahhava jfl he ddint even post pics
> 
> probably shit results



How to lose 20k$ and rope after by Dr. Taban


----------



## Eezz (Sep 17, 2020)

Need updoots


----------



## Loud_Jock (Sep 17, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> Hahahaha yea his results looked really uncanny after surgery and most people thought it was swelling but tbh now thats he’s unresponsive i think he prolly regrets it. He prolly looks like a tranny now


Hahah I want to see him post his tranny face JFL


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 2, 2020)

Please @DannyGreen show your results

I hoped you didn't commit suicade





He really needed supraorbitals implant to lower and project this rim plus FAT to reverse those hollows .
Sure he will never have Sean or Barett eyes but it would be much better.
We should quit Taban and find some better surgeons


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 2, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> Please @DannyGreen show your results
> 
> I hoped you didn't commit suicade
> View attachment 778327
> ...


he really overdid it lets be real.


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 2, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> he really overdid it lets be real.


True i really want to see his results
@Elias you have some info about DannyGreen results ?


----------



## bimaximum (Nov 2, 2020)

RIP


----------



## flamboyant (Nov 7, 2020)

bump


----------



## flamboyant (Nov 7, 2020)

any new news? does someone knows if he shared his results?


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 8, 2020)

This man had perhaps the most cuck eyes I have ever seen

And now he has the longest eyes I have ever seen. Something looks way off. 

Pathetic result of Taban. I just wonder if it is him that fucked the surgery of the guy requested overdone eyes


----------



## kdw877 (Nov 8, 2020)

saturn97 said:


> This man had perhaps the most cuck eyes I have ever seen
> 
> And now he has the longest eyes I have ever seen. Something looks way off.
> 
> Pathetic result of Taban. I just wonder if it is him that fucked the surgery of the guy requested overdone eyes



where did you see results?


----------



## Gayalienmax (Nov 8, 2020)

Elias said:


> @DannyGreen has just got Orbital decompression, lower eyelid retraction, canthoplasty, uppereyelid fillers and infra orbital implants.
> 
> True Legend.
> 
> ...


He litteraly got new eyes


----------



## Gayalienmax (Nov 8, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> View attachment 465797


Psl gods


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 8, 2020)

he probably get really good result and decided to hide himself. respect.


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 8, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> he probably get really good result and decided to hide himself. respect.


More like very shit results 

Since he already exposed his face there is no reason other than that not to upload the after result

And judging from how it looks swollen, he has the eyes of a woman now


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 8, 2020)

saturn97 said:


> More like very shit results
> 
> Since he already exposed his face there is no reason other than that not to upload the after result
> 
> And judging from how it looks swollen, he has the eyes of a woman now


i disagree. if he got shit results he could be very angry&upset, and he tried to get help.
i'm pretty sure he's quite ok.


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 8, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> i disagree. if he got shit results he could be very angry&upset, and he tried to get help.
> i'm pretty sure he's quite ok.


Your argument makes no sense whatsoever but anyway

I hope he is well. It s sad to see a man who has the balls to risk to better his life end up losing the bet. Seems like he is one of these cases unfortunately


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 8, 2020)

saturn97 said:


> Your argument makes no sense whatsoever but anyway
> 
> I hope he is well. It s sad to see a man who has the balls to risk to better his life end up losing the bet. Seems like he is one of these cases unfortunately


it makes sense you just don't get patient mentality.


----------



## brainded (Nov 8, 2020)

@Elias any follow up?


----------



## CasualFapper (Nov 8, 2020)

Prob over for him tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8461 (Nov 8, 2020)

saturn97 said:


> Your argument makes no sense whatsoever but anyway
> 
> I hope he is well. It s sad to see a man who has the balls to risk to better his life end up losing the bet. Seems like he is one of these cases unfortunately


It's literally 50/50 at this point and there's nothing to suggest otherwise. Why would he want share results with the bitter assholes on this board? He doesn't owe us anything and probably hates us and has good reason tbh


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (Nov 8, 2020)

@DannyGreen hey man, you should post the results on here regardless of whether you’re happy with them or not. It would help a lot of people in deciding on whether to follow through with these procedures or not and potentially save a lot of people money + suffering


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Nov 8, 2020)

I really want to know if I should do the same procedures or not, I need to fix my under eye area badly.


----------



## subhuman incel (Nov 8, 2020)

I think he roped because the results were shit


----------



## Jerzy Bondov (Dec 11, 2020)

Any updates? The year is about to end and still nothing. Maybe he had complications from the chink virus and died while recovering from surgery


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Dec 11, 2020)

Jerzy Bondov said:


> Any updates? The year is about to end and still nothing. Maybe he had complications from the chink virus and died while recovering from surgery


he dead after surgeon cut artery during his jaw surgery


----------



## Gazzamogga (Dec 12, 2020)

Jerzy Bondov said:


> Any updates? The year is about to end and still nothing. Maybe he had complications from the chink virus and died while recovering from surgery


It's likely that he wasn't satisfied with the result after the swelling wore off and now doesn't want to post his result pictures because he can't be arsed dealing with a bunch of people making fun of him for paying 20k for a ticket to uncanny valley


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Dec 12, 2020)

lets be real, at least his medial canthus improved drastically


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Dec 12, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> It's likely that he wasn't satisfied with the result after the swelling wore off and now doesn't want to post his result pictures because he can't be arsed dealing with a bunch of people making fun of him for paying 20k for a ticket to uncanny valley


Guy looks like a fucking alien for sure


----------



## Jerzy Bondov (May 15, 2021)

Bump I want to see this guy back


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 16, 2021)

@DannyGreen @Elias 

update???


----------



## LebenistneHure (Dec 30, 2022)

Bruh, give us an update @DannyGreen


----------

